# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Cidoteston Egypt Real or Fake

## Night24h

Hello one buddy got hold of these here want to know if they are authentic and if there is anyone who has taken them and have experience with them thanks in advance

----------


## scott91

a guy from the gym i train at is using those at the min es duin 10 weeks/1ml per week, he has had great results n no real bad sides, i plan on usin this in my next bulking cycle

----------


## Night24h

Hmm ok I'm planing to runn a second course of treatment soon just wanted to know if these are fake or not.I usually buy these ones from a 100% source if need but he alrdy got hold of a couple 


Thx again

----------


## DarKOmeN

G2G buddy....... also one of my fav test-e

----------


## Dizz28

Hate Cido's, underfilled but seem to be dosed right.

----------


## MichaelCC

looks good to me too ...

----------


## devilduckizer09

i brought aload of this back about a month ago and have been running a 2ml a week for cycle with 20ml of dbol per day and im amazed at the gains. I havent noticed any side effects either. just make sure u manage to stay on top of fluid intake 4ltr of water per day is a must and milk thistle for your liver dude.

----------


## darr

there gud bro!

----------


## $.A.W.

Hey.. I got the same stuff .... this wil be the first time to use it.....

----------


## willuf

Evening .
Ive been on 2 vials (500mg) a week of this Cido and im on week five.Vials look exactly like these in the pictures all 1ml exact ,clear maybe a slight tinge of yellow perhaps, all same height and print wont scratch off.
I dont think im getting the effects and keep telling myself that its counterfeit.
My sex drive is lower than before this cycle, im a bit moody but hey i always am, and the increase in strength isnt there ? If anything , what should i look out for...
Regards willuf

A year or so ago i did a monkey cycle ie quit after eight weeks for family reasons of Testex (first ever cycle)and i could just definitely feel that by week five i got spotty , and me gonads shrunk???

Train intermittently 2 years, 3 or 4 days when on juice weigh 90kg @ 20% bf estimate. :Hmmmm:

----------


## SlimJoe

There good cheap as chips too

----------


## *west*

> Evening .
> Ive been on 2 vials (500mg) a week of this Cido and im on week five.Vials look exactly like these in the pictures all 1ml exact ,clear maybe a slight tinge of yellow perhaps, all same height and print wont scratch off.
> I dont think im getting the effects and keep telling myself that its counterfeit.
> My sex drive is lower than before this cycle, im a bit moody but hey i always am, and the increase in strength isnt there ? If anything , what should i look out for...
> Regards willuf
> 
> A year or so ago i did a monkey cycle ie quit after eight weeks for family reasons of Testex (first ever cycle)and i could just definitely feel that by week five i got spotty , and me gonads shrunk???
> 
> Train intermittently 2 years, 3 or 4 days when on juice weigh 90kg @ 20% bf estimate.


If that is your batch number bro your are fake
Everyone is jumping on the g2g bandwagon but I would like to ask the op what his batch number is

----------

